# 14 year old golden ---> Euthanize? ... need help



## rick055 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,

First, I appreciate any help I am able to get.

Bailey, our 14 1/2 year old golden retriever is not doing well.

First:

1. Dx hypothyroidism and cushings about 3 years ago
2. reasonably stable on synthroid (have to adjust dose but otherwise good)
3. was stable on lysodren

Bailey began losing weight about a year ago. Poor appetite and diahhrea. She's a small golden to begin with (max weight was in the fifties) but got down to 44.

I have had 5 ultrasounds, numerous x-rays and labs done, but they are unremarkable.

She got a little bit lighter recently and it was discovered she had an e coli bladder infection. Antibiotics cured it and she put some weight back on.

She also was lethargic and not eating well. My wife and I noticed it was only after the lysodren she wasn't eating (and having diahhrea) so we took her off lysodren.

I'm glad we did because her quality of life has improved. She eats well for the most part and diahhrea all but gone.

We just took her back to the vet and she is down to 37 pounds. She is very skinny, obviously.

Here is my dilemma. She is happy, plays with our daughter and shows no sign of discomfort.

I would not keep her around selfishly. We euthanized an almost 14 year old golden a year and a half ago after dx of hemangiosarcoma. Gave him some time but didn't let him deteriorate. Went out tail wagging.

But with Bailey, I can't put my finger on anything. I feel like I'm missing something. Though she's old for a golden, some do live longer ... why are we losing weight when we can't make any diagnosis.

I don't want to keep her around for me, but I want to feel I've looked under every rock possible before I let her go, too. I owe her that.

That said, whatever the reason, my girl can't lose any more weight, either. If I can't find a cause, we have to make the decision soon regardless.

Is there anything any of you would look for before we just have to let her go?

The only thing we're still waiting for is some kind of pancreatic enzyme / gi panel to come back to see if it's digestive. But everything comes back normal. I just can't hang my hat on anything.

Sorry for the length of the post, appreciate the help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would really encourage you to take her to a vet college, they often have more testing options available and can find out what's really going on.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rick,

I am so sorry you are going thru these issues with your sweet girl. When do you get the test results back to see if it is digestive issues? Until then will she eat something like boiled chicken and rice? Any particular foods that she likes that she will eat? Maybe ask the vet if a raw diet would help. Also there is something calle satin balls that can help put weight on dogs but you should ask your vet if it would help. Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls I hope the vet can give you some answer with that test. If not maybe they can give you a referral to a vet college. Sometimes will have more resources and vets looking to give answers. 

If she is happy and enjoying life otherwise, then I think I might keep trying, at least for a short time. 

I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## chelseyface (Dec 19, 2010)

So you're saying she is eating then? Maybe she needs a special high calorie food, or perhaps they can medically induce feeding tube or a day or so. Have you gotten a second opinion. We had to put our golden down; she was 14. She was happy and eating and pooping but she had a tumor growing on her spleen; her stomach was swollen. The doctor said it could "burst" any day and that would be a horrible death, so we decided to end it. Better one day earlier than one day later. But in your case it could be simply a matter of a digestive matter; that she is not absorbing her food. If she is otherwise basically "healthy" maybe get a another opinion...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If she is enjoying her life and happy I would simply enjoy her. Is her Quality of Life suffering any? Personally I cannot put a dog down unless the quality of life is not there and they are no longer able to enjoy living. 

I would get a second opinion and possibly get a veterinary internist (specialist) to evaluate her. I would also feed her a higher calorie food if she can tolerate it digestively. How recent was her last sonogram?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is her synthroid dosage too high? This can cause rapid weight loss.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Is her synthroid dosage too high? This can cause rapid weight loss.


I'm with you. Sounds like a problem with the thyroid meds.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I would say that as long as she's enjoying her life, is wagging her tail and seems happy, then I'd be reluctant to put her through too much. I would say you will know when the time is right.

We lost a dog through bowel cancer and although only 12, I wouldn't let him be subjected to surgery (not possible anyway) or extensive testing, as that in itself would affect is quality of life, and I would have had to question whether I was doing it for myself or him...

However, the link with the weight loss and medication is something worth exploring. Otherwise, I would be tempted to make every day count and enjoy the time you have left with her.


----------



## rick055 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Thank You*

First of all, thank all of you for your help; I posted this 10 hours ago at midnight and I already have a bunch of responses. Nothing like "golden" people.


As it regards the synthroid, her dose was too high and we recently cut it down (as of about a week ago). That said, she was losing weight even before then. It's been a slow decline weight loss wise.

Yes, she is eating. Not two full meals a day, but eating. But ... if I put people food in front of her, she eats no question. I've never been a "people food" person, except for treats, but given the situation, I want her to have calories.

This is my dilemma; I do not feel her QOL is suffering, at least relative to a 14 year old. Don't get me wrong, she isn't 8 anymore , and has slightly weak hips, etc...and yes, she's a little deaf!! But she enjoys being around us, enjoys our 15 month old daughter, etc... She still looks to be involved with the family most of the time, etc...

I just feel with this one she hasn't "told" me yet. My male had cancer and I knew my decision was right to let him go. I would never keep her around for my own selfishness, but I also want to make sure I'm dong right by her.

I don't want to let her go if something was fixable. How do I make this all about HER?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are already making it all about her just by being conscious and concerned for her well being, and she is clearly still enjoying being part of your family - to me that is no where near time to go. 

Doing everything you can to find out if there is a medical issue. If she will eat people food, give it to her. 14 is a grand old age and she deserves to be spoiled now, and the added benefit of the calories makes it well worth it.

Pictures! We love pictures and are suckers for Old Gold!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I have to agree with Tanyac (post #8). Your dog is eating, enjoying the family and has control of bodily functions - all at an appropriate level for a 14+ dog. So, enjoy what time you have and explore the possibility of adjusting medicines to improve things.

For that age of dog, I personally wouldn't go the route of extensive testing, surgeries or visits to specialists. I sometimes think we no longer allow a "good end" for humans or companion animals. The availability of advanced technology doesn't always mean it should be used, in my book.

You sound like a very caring owner and I'm sure you'll find the right path.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with the above. She will let you know when it is time. You know her best and she trusts you. Try to just focus on enjoying every moment she is willing to give you and your family and please do share some pictures with us when you get a chance.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since you said her synthroid dosage was too high that would explain some of her weight loss. And it has been a week since the dosage was changed. Maybe with the dosage changed and giving her several meals during the day might help. Also putting some high calorie food. Good luck and hope you have a long time left with her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope you won't give up yet! Excess thyroxine (which is synthroid and its twins) will cause a wide variety of symptoms, including weight loss. Need for thyroxine declines with age, too. Until your girl has been on the correct thyroxine dosage for at least two months, you are not likely to see significant improvement. Thyroxine inhibits absorption of some nutrients, including calcium. The excess thyroxine can also cause tremors, heart palpitations, and other conditions, which can easily be mistaken for something worse.

Your girl when tell you when she is ready to go. Until then, I hope you spoil her every single minute that she has left to share with you. Just love her, as you obviously do.


----------



## rick055 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, we found a little more. We have a little pancreatitis and low B12. Docs concern is the fix for pancreatitis is a low fat diet and she needs calories. 

We have a visit with a board certified internist tomorrow morning. Will keep you posted and thanks!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my, pancreatitis is so not fun....I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for a solution for your dear pup. Best to you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

rick055 said:


> Well, we found a little more. We have a little pancreatitis and low B12. Docs concern is the fix for pancreatitis is a low fat diet and she needs calories.
> 
> We have a visit with a board certified internist tomorrow morning. Will keep you posted and thanks!


I hope the internist can help you with the dietary requirements for the pancreatitis. 

Did the vet give her a B12 injection? Our acupuncture vet gave our senior Barkley injections at the end of each session and they helped him tremendously. In addition, during his cancer fight he was prescribed a liquid B vitamin supplement, sold over the counter, called Pet-Tinic







Amazon.com: Pet-Tinic (4 oz) by Pfizer: Kitchen & Dining
We put this on top of his food and it made his food more appealing--but with pancreatitis check with your vet if you want to try this.

Keep us posted on what the internist tells you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rick*

Rick

Please let us know what the internist says.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope the internist can give you some good information to help you and her to get better.


----------



## rick055 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Internist*

So here's what we know. The internist says Bailey is and after review of her history has been in renal failure. Something about specific gravity creatinine level etc...

I am sad in that we could have caught this earlier. Our vet missed it. I'm not angry, everybody is human. Just sad. 

We have her on Bp meds which should be making her comfortable. Hr ores sure was 200 which could cause headaches etc...

We have her stomach stabilized with metacloprimide and some gastro stuff and have her on an appetite suppressant to get weight on...if she puts on some pounds we will start kidney medication which can hopefully buy her a little time.

I know this. I am glad to have an actual diagnosis. The pancreatitis was not accurate as she was not fasting. But I knew in my heart this wasn't cancer like in our other boy.

So we will take every day as we get it. I am just glad she is more comfortable. You can tell.

Thank you all again for your support and prayers. You are all in mine. 


Merry Christmas. 


And I will take any suggestions regarding the kidneys. And will post pictures soon!


Thanks again!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this diagnosis. I know you have wicked hard decisions to make.

Kidney disease is nasty. Sabrina and I fought hers together for over five years, and in the end it was the complication of hemangiosarcoma that took her from me when she was 8 years old. During our long battle, I had a secret weapon - canned chicken broth diluted with water, given to her twice a day to keep her hydrated and her kidneys flushed. Along with a low protein diet, that bought us a lot more time that most vets thought we'd have. 

Whatever you do, you don't want to let her reach the final stage of renal failure, which causes tremendous suffering. In the end, you have to listen to your girl. When she stops eating and drinking, you'll know she has had enough. And then I hope you will give her the gift of letting her go easily and without more pain.

Meanwhile, enjoy the precious time that you have left. If Bailey is at all like Sabrina, she will teach you a lot about grace and what is important.

Wishing you all the time you and Bailey need,
Lucy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have had two shelties diagnosed w/ chronic renal failure. After changing vets because the first pretty much just gave me "there's nothing really we can do", I started using a product known as Azodyl along with Epakatin. JC lived about another year after diagnosis, Sam for several months. During this time period they were both extremely picky eaters. As Goldengirls mentioned, once they stopped eating completely, I knew it was time to let them go.

My thoughts are with you and Bailey during this time. Give him some extra hugs and kisses.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

My vet once told me If you feel like your animals quality of life is very low then it is time to let them go. You remember all the years they gave you in their prime and the best thing you can give back to them as they age is love, support and the ability to let go if they are suffering.

It sounds to me like she isn't there yet. If you notice a great deal of pain in her then you know. I say don't worry about her, spoil her, if she wants that duck on the table give her some, you already know shes amazing why not in the time you have with her spoil her rotten? Give her the best you can and bend the rules a little bit treat her like a queen -of course remembering you know what is enough and the limits-. Sounds like she really deserves it and I think it may help you to bond more with her so you will really know.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that you got a diagnosis but sorry that it wasnt better. Hopefully with meds and a good diet she will have some good quality time left to be spoiled with you and the family. 
I found this site with information about feeding. Hope it helps
Elements of a Canine Diet for Kidney Disease

Keeping you and her in my prayers
Give her a kiss for me, I love the seniors


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am glad you were able to find a vet that could give you some insight about your pup. Hopefully you will be able to come up with a plan to help your pup. Sorry it wasn't better news for you...
I don't know much about treating renal failure in dogs but I had a cat that I treated for more than a year using subcutaneous fluids and a special diet. He did quite well.

Wishing you the best


----------



## rick055 (Dec 20, 2010)

thank you guys for your help. We are back at the vet on Wednesday to see if she put on weight. If she has, we will start kidney medication and pray for some more quality time. At the end of the day, it's all about her. We are enjoying our puppy one day at a time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like it could have been the synthroid being too high a dose. I'd feed her three times a day and a food she loves. It could be as simple as that.. I would hate to see you put her to sleep when she is still enjoying life. If ultrasounds don't show any tumors, may be something simple.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Please keep us posted...


----------



## rick055 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Thank you all!!*

I want to agian thank everyone for their help and support.

We made the decision to let Bailey go yesterday evening and took her in this morning.

She was not eating (not even people food after an appetite stimulant), drank very little and seemed uncomfortable last night.

It was the right decision for her. A hard one for us, but now that it's done, one that we are confident was correct.

She fell asleep with her head in my hand and I noticed she hadn't looked so peaceful in her sleep in a while. Reminded me of when she was a pup and would play really hard and then pass out!!!

She was a wonderful little girl with 14 1/2 years under her belt, all of them healthy until now. I couldn't ask for more.

She will be missed but rememebred with love and I'm certain she tore off into the hereafter running like she did as a pup toward the 13 1/2 year old male we had to let go last year due to hemangiosarcoma.

I know he missed her.

Thank you all again and God Bless!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Rick, I am so sorry. But you gave her the ultimate, final gift..... a release from her disease and pain. Remember that she'll always be with you, but now on silent paws. As our vet told us years ago when we were wrestling with the decision for our much loved Apache, " Better a day too soon that an hour too late". I've mulled that over for years and believe it to be so very true. Godspeed sweet girl. You will be forever loved.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sure you made the right decision for your girl and so sorry for your loss. This is a wicked hard time of year to face these decisions. Bailey certainly knows you made them with tremendous love.

I hope you are able to share your heart with another Golden soon.

Wishing you and your family peace on this difficult day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you had to make the decision so soon, but Bailey is now free from illness and pain. May your memories ease your pain. 

Run softly at the bridge, sweet Bailey and know you were deeply loved while your footsteps were still heard.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rick, I'm very sorry for your loss. Even when it's the right decision and the kindest thing to do for your pup, the gift to them is heartbreak for you and your family. Your Bailey has met up with a lovely band of angel dogs, including my friend's Bailey who went to the Bridge day before yesterday.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you strength! You made the right decision for your baby


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears reading through your experience with loosing your sweet Bailey. It is such a difficult gift that you gave your dearest Bailey. Sending healing thoughts to your aching heart and godspeed to your beautiful Bailey!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss but please know that you made the decision out of love for your dear pup. I hope your happy memories with her are able to comfort you.
Peace to your heart,
andrea, Baylee, Baxter and Beau


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to make the decision but it sounds you made the right one at the right time. Better too soon then too late. My heart goes out to you with the pain you are going thru now. I know how it hurts, their pain is gone but yours has now begun. I hope you will stick around as we all know your pain and can understand when so many others done. Bailey is now with her brother running and playing free of pain until they day when they will be reunited with you. Until then I hope all the memories will help to heal some of your pain. They were both gorgeous pups. 
Run Free Sweet Girl, you are so greatly loved and missed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rick*

Rick

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bailey and your Male Golden Retriever, too-now they are reunited.
I feel your pain-I just said goodbye to my Golden Girl, Smooch, on December 7th.
I am sure Bailey was greeted by my Snobear and my Smooch, at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss....Run free sweet Bailey.


----------



## chelseyface (Dec 19, 2010)

I too am in tears. We lost our dog a couple of years ago and the way you described your dog's passing, brought back a flood of memories. I hope Bailey will meet my Chelsey. We all have to walk down that path with our beloved pets and it's only all of you that really understand. Just think, Bailey would have been going to someone, and lucky he picked you; you picked him instead of someone else. You were the best parents.

There is not a day that I don't think about my dog and I'm glad I was the one who raised her. It goes by so fast; it was just like yesterday.... Thank you for your heartfelt post and wishing you and your family only happy times ahead..


----------

